# Water softeners



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Although I have lived in parts of the UK where the water has been "hard", it has never been as hard as here in Jaén such that if I take the filter out of a tap once a month, there is a good thick layer of small 1½-2cm lumps of cal on the filter.

From the above, one will gather than we are water softener virgins. Can anyone give us advice on the real salt consumption level since some softeners we have seen take 0.5 kg per regeneration and other 4-5 kg although the blurb doesn't say how often regeneration is needed? Can anyone recommend any particular makes and models (you may need to PM)?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are some scam companies around who will try and sell you a 'magnetic' water softener apparently using the magnetic properties of calcium. Steer clear of them. My OH parents have a successful system but I can't recall the name of it. As soon as I see or hear from them, and assuming I can remember, I'll ask them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> There are some scam companies around who will try and sell you a 'magnetic' water softener apparently using the magnetic properties of calcium. Steer clear of them. My OH parents have a successful system but I can't recall the name of it. As soon as I see or hear from them, and assuming I can remember, I'll ask them.


I have been doing my own researches and looking at various sources. Just for comparison purposes, I had a look at Amazon uk and on there they had one of those and it was interesting to see that there were 3 out of 30 reviews that said it worked and gave it 5* and 6 said that it didn't work (one wasn't sure yet). Might one assume that there might be possibility that the positive reviews were paid for?

I have seen cautions about the residual salinity of the "softened" water and its unsuitability for people with hypertension and also its unsuitability for watering most plants. I have now found one on eBay,es that has an offer of a Volumetric softener by ATH (30 ltr resin) plus an osmotic purifier which it claims removes the salt and other impurities for 649€. A local plumber has offered a softener (don't know what type/make) for 1200€ installed.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you experience drops/fluctuations in water pressure? Ours has decreased quite a bit and we've been told it's due to 'chalk in the pipes' but this sounds unlikely to me...but then what I know about plumbing wouldn't fit on a postage stamp.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you experience drops/fluctuations in water pressure? Ours has decreased quite a bit and we've been told it's due to 'chalk in the pipes' but this sounds unlikely to me...but then what I know about plumbing wouldn't fit on a postage stamp.


To be a bit pedantic, chalk in the pipes will not reduce the pressure but could reduce the rate of flow.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Do you experience drops/fluctuations in water pressure? Ours has decreased quite a bit and we've been told it's due to 'chalk in the pipes' but this sounds unlikely to me...but then what I know about plumbing wouldn't fit on a postage stamp.


we get some reduction in flow when the filter on the grifo gets clogged with lumps of chalk, but that is just a matter of removing the filer, flushing off the loose chalk and occasionally soaking in a hot vinegar solution just as we do for the shower head and kettle.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> To be a bit pedantic, chalk in the pipes will not reduce the pressure but could reduce the rate of flow.


To be even more pedantic - it *does* also give reduced pressure downstream of the restriction. Think of the carburettor - the venturi effect gives a reduction in air pressure thus drawing the fuel out of the jet.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thankyou Jim and Baldy....we have reduced flow, I think, having read your posts. Pressure is OK when I turn the tap on but the water out becomes a trickle after a few seconds. Any ideas as to why that could be?
When we lived in Cerny Vul our water came from a well in the garden and was pumped up. I guess it was authentic mineral water...Whatever it was unbelievably chalky and clogged up our dishwasher, washing machine and espresso machine.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> To be even more pedantic - it *does* also give reduced pressure downstream of the restriction. Think of the carburettor - the venturi effect gives a reduction in air pressure thus drawing the fuel out of the jet.


Stop showing off....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Stop showing off....


At my age it is all I have left - it is all show and no action! 

Have you tried cleaning the filters on your taps?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> At my age it is all I have left - it is all show and no action!
> 
> Have you tried cleaning the filters on your taps?


No but I will..
Alas there is too much of my person for a mere trickle of water to wash...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> No but I will..
> Alas there is too much of my person for a mere trickle of water to wash...


Now who is showing off!


----------

